
Travel prep in 6 taps (instead of 100+) - thopp
http://flyright.co
======
thopp
New web + iOS app that gives you everything you need to know before you travel
internationally:

\- Tourist visa requirements \- Vaccination requirements \- Travel warnings
issued by the U.S. Dept. of State \- Currency import and export limits \- U.S.
embassy locations and emergency contact information

Product Hunt:
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/flyright](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/flyright)

